# AC fan



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

Hello all,

The ac fan in my maxima only works if I turn it to "4" (the max fan speed). The ac compresor kicks on when set to any fan speed, but the fan ony blows in the "4" position.

Has anyone experienced this problem?

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

IIRC, there is a resistor that needs to be replaced underneath the fan assembly... Maybe someone else can explain it in better detail.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Interesting. The Sentra has the same proclivity. In the Sentra's case, the fan sees full battery at setting 4 while the other settings are achieved by dropping voltage with a resistor pack. It's common for those resistors to burn out. Replacement is simple as the resistor pack is located behind the glove box and needs only a small screw driver to remove two screws. The resistor pack is quite inexpensive for a dealer item.

I would hope the Max suffers the same malady and the fix is just as easy.


----------

